# Additional Rebates on the 9000 Mark II & 9500 Mark II Via Canon USA Tomorrow



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 28, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;;width: 55px;" name="fb_share"><div id="fb-root"></div><script src="http://connect.facebook.net/en_US/all.js#appId=125029517579627&xfbml=1"></script><fb:like href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/07/additional-rebates-on-the-9000-mark-ii-9500-mark-ii-via-canon-usa-tomorrow/" send="false" layout="box_count" width="55" show_faces="false" font="arial"></fb:like></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/07/additional-rebates-on-the-9000-mark-ii-9500-mark-ii-via-canon-usa-tomorrow/"></a></div>
<p><strong>Starting July 29, 2011.

</strong>The Pixma 9000 Mark II and Pixma 9500 Mark II will receive additional rebate amounts when purchased with a Canon DSLR. Both printers have mail in rebates if bought on their own. The rebates will become official tomorrow. I hear you’re basically going to get a free A3+ printer with the purchase of any Canon DSLR.</p>
<p><strong>New Printers Coming?

</strong>Yes, we’ll see new A3+ printers announced in the coming weeks. I’ve been told there will be a 12 ink solution.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## t.linn (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Additional Rebates on the 9000 Mark II & 9500 Mark II Via Canon USA Tomorrow*

I've been waiting to see their new offerings since the mysterious display at the Canon Expo in NYC last September. They had a countdown clock on a mysterious box which promised a revolutionary printer (or something to that effect). The countdown ended quite a while ago so the new printer is past due.


----------



## victorengel (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Additional Rebates on the 9000 Mark II & 9500 Mark II Via Canon USA Tomorrow*

Does this link provide a hint?
http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/about_canon?pageKeyCode=pressreldetail&docId=0901e02480350359


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: Additional Rebates on the 9000 Mark II & 9500 Mark II Via Canon USA Tomorrow*

According to Bryan Carnathan, there was a lens deal from somewhere around the 29th-ended the 31st with similar ($500) savings through much of the EF lens lineup. Did anybody see that? I've been looking around to see if I couldn't spot the actual rebate and outside of The Digital Picture have seen no evidence it existed (i.e., no PDF to read, no announcement on Canon's site that I found, etc).


----------

